# Bionic to nexus, should I?



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I am currently awaiting a text back to schedule a time to trade somebody my bionic with extended battery and a couple of cases and 100 bucks for a week old gnex. In the beginning I only paid 100 for the bionic and it was about 2 weeks old when I got it. Before that I had a Droid x. All three were great phones but just lacked something I just don't know what. They were fast, had good service, and battery life was OK to say the least. I just wonder now, is the battery life on the gnex that bad? I figure it has to be with a 1750 mah battery on that massive hd screen. I always had bad luck when it came to battery life on my motorolas, is the gnex any better?

I like by bionic a lot, its a nice solid phone, but for an opportunity to score a gnex for 100 plus my bionic, it seems too good to pass up. Is it worth it? Also I have given up on the bionic because of the lack of devs.

Does anyone get good time out of their phone with any certain rom. I use my phone quite a bit for streaming and all that good stuff. I don't want it dead in 4 hours. I hear the gnex has a huge developer base. Do these roms help keep the battery usage down... I can't imagine they make that big of a battery life difference seeing as it is already stripped down bare.

Any info or insight into whether this is truly an "upgrade" from the bionic, please share. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

The main thing for me would be the unlocked bootloader and capabilities with using custom kernels, plus the amount of custom development the nexus is going to amount to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It's an upgrade. You won't be disappointed. I get about 3-4 hours of screen on time on average.

I think that should be the least of your worries though, moving from a locked down Moto to this is like night and day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

One thing I do miss is the radio quality Motorola has. I miss it. 
That's my only down side of the gnex... maybe speaker but not really an issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## netbususer (Jan 7, 2012)

Do it!

Pick up the extended battery from Verizon for $24.99 and throw franco or imo's kernel on your phone and you will easily get solid battery life. (Mine regularly lasts me ~30 hours if I wait for it to die completely...) You will not regret the switch!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Just hope this person comes through for me..

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The only issue I have is the horribly pathetic speaker. If that's extremely important to you stay where you are. If not, get it and run.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

dude i had a bionic and when i switched to the galaxy nexus... bro the bionic is a piece of crap!!


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> dude i had a bionic and when i switched to the galaxy nexus... bro the bionic is a piece of crap!!


Same here. Such a difference.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya, I'm another bionic refugee. Take the deal and run!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Nexus FTW!


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Going from the bionic to the gnex seems like a side-grade, but it's really a huge upgrade. It's going from a phone that had only a few developers onboard (mostly because of the bootloader, partly because the bionic was released at the worst possible time) to a flagship who has had more developer attention than probably any android phone to date. If there was ever a device that I felt I could keep for two years, it would be the galaxy nexus.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Well for an update... This person who was supposed to meet me has stopped responding, ugh. Way to rain on my parade


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

my bionic is my alarm clock and nothing more. Tbolt never even sees day light anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I made the switch, it took effort to sell my Bionic, but it's worth it!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

juicy said:


> Well for an update... This person who was supposed to meet me has stopped responding, ugh. Way to rain on my parade


Bummer. Stuck with the Edsel.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

juicy said:


> Well for an update... This person who was supposed to meet me has stopped responding, ugh. Way to rain on my parade


That's too bad. Def. worth it IMO.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I got 6.34 hours of extended battery life last night, my gnex has never made it through the night full charge to nuthin, I might have a bad extended though.....we'll see, plus if your expecting the same reception you got on the bionic think again, samsung radio's suck, there I said it....WHAT! BUT all the bad that I have experienced wouldn't make me go back to the Bionic. Take the GNEX!!! The Bionic was a solid phone with awesome potential but no one cares about it, If your a crack flasher or flashaholic the gnex is for you.
EDIT: That sux


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

netbususer said:


> Do it!
> 
> Pick up the extended battery from Verizon for $24.99 and throw franco or imo's kernel on your phone and you will easily get solid battery life. (Mine regularly lasts me ~30 hours if I wait for it to die completely...) You will not regret the switch!


HOW are you getting battery life like that, please share your spell or the goblins that are inside your phone cranking the wheel keeping that thing alive that long. I'm on an extended and I'm lucky to wake up to a phone that isn't dead on an extended battery btw.


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Paid full retail for my gn before I even had a buyer for my bionic. The only thing the bionic had on this phone is the availability of oem docks. Other than that, it's been night and day and I have no regrets about moving to this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see a problem with the battery. I don't expect *any* smartphone to get good battery life. As long as I can get 12-14 hours out of it, and I do, I'm happy. Whatever phone I buy, I always buy a spare battery, the regular one, not the extended. Getting into the evening, if I need to swap it out, I do. I can't remember the last time that I *had * to get to a charger.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

terryrook said:


> HOW are you getting battery life like that, please share your spell or the goblins that are inside your phone cranking the wheel keeping that thing alive that long. I'm on an extended and I'm lucky to wake up to a phone that isn't dead on an extended battery btw.


Why not charge the phone while sleeping? Then you wake up at 100% vice dead or almost dead...


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

Ask in the bionic forum and they will say no. Ask here and everyone will say yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

chuckenfoot said:


> Ask in the bionic forum and they will say no. Ask here and everyone will say yes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol. This is sooo true. I too will be picking up the Galaxy nexus this week. I'm actually happy with the Bionic but I love aosp.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Lol. This is sooo true. I too will be picking up the Galaxy nexus this week. I'm actually happy with the Bionic but I love aosp.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ahh coming to the GNex! Nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a bionic for a while. Sold it and got an iPhone. Sold my iPhone and came back strong with a nexus. You will be way happier with the nexus. Trust me. I've had both as well as many others. The bionic was a nice phone for the month that it had before the razr. But the nexus will blow it outta the water.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

chuckenfoot said:


> Ask in the bionic forum and they will say no. Ask here and everyone will say yes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Extremely true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I also came from the Bionic, and all I can say is YES! I have not looked back yet, and probably never will...besides, my brother now has my old Bionic. Better screen, better processor, NFC, Official Android 4.0 support, lighter, prettier, I can list a bunch more but I won't. All I can say is, do it.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Why not charge the phone while sleeping? Then you wake up at 100% vice dead or almost dead...


I never understood this myself: why don't people charge their phones when they're sleeping? People complain about waking up to battery drain or dead phone.. Why not just put it on the charger? No outlets by your bed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ahh coming to the GNex! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Yes sir. Can't wait









Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Yes sir. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will be quite happy.


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

terryrook said:


> HOW are you getting battery life like that, please share your spell or the goblins that are inside your phone cranking the wheel keeping that thing alive that long. I'm on an extended and I'm lucky to wake up to a phone that isn't dead on an extended battery btw.


Something is wrong with your phone. What rom do you use? Some has had an issue w phone not going into deep sleep due to Bluetooth. Download cpu spy from market if you haven't and check to see if your phone goes into deep sleep. One of the best things about the gnex is the battery drain during deep sleep. I for one don't charge overnight because I believe this hurts battery lifetime and it literally drains maybe 5% overnight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! You guys definately are making this easier. Now to just get the deal done. I got a text about an hour later when I was out that said I can't do it today, it will have to be tomorrow. So I'm really hoping tomorrow. I can't stand a stock phone! I flashed my bionic back and its stock with no apps and its just so annoying! I need this gnex. I'd probably get a spare oem battery as well. I think my days of extended batteries are over. For some reason they barely ever seem to perform any better than a stock one in my experience.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

juicy said:


> Thanks for all the responses! You guys definately are making this easier. Now to just get the deal done. I got a text about an hour later when I was out that said I can't do it today, it will have to be tomorrow. So I'm really hoping tomorrow. I can't stand a stock phone! I flashed my bionic back and its stock with no apps and its just so annoying! I need this gnex. I'd probably get a spare oem battery as well. I think my days of extended batteries are over. For some reason they barely ever seem to perform any better than a stock one in my experience.


I hate stock phones too







When I go in the store and look it them, they just annoy me with how slow they are compared to what a rooted one could be.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> HOW are you getting battery life like that, please share your spell or the goblins that are inside your phone cranking the wheel keeping that thing alive that long. I'm on an extended and I'm lucky to wake up to a phone that isn't dead on an extended battery btw.


Its called WIFI on all the time and probably no 4g just 3g. The ppl that always post they have that kind of battery life never include screen shots and dont mention they have wifi on 95% of the time, in real world action where not evreyone is around wifi all day and has 4g on with moderate to heavy use we get about 4-6 hrs daily and thats with factory battery. And to speak on topic if the guy gets back with you about the phone Nexus all the way Moto imo is garbage (phone prison) sure you get to go out in the yard and play a bit but i love my freedom (Nexus) to do as i please! HAHA


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I went from a Bionic to the Nexus. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I got 6.34 hours of extended battery life last night, my gnex has never made it through the night full charge to nuthin, I might have a bad extended though.....we'll see, plus if your expecting the same reception you got on the bionic think again, samsung radio's suck, there I said it....WHAT! BUT all the bad that I have experienced wouldn't make me go back to the Bionic. Take the GNEX!!! The Bionic was a solid phone with awesome potential but no one cares about it, If your a crack flasher or flashaholic the gnex is for you.
> EDIT: That sux


Trade that phone/battery in. I drain 10-20% over night tops.

And that's leaving 4G on in a less than desirable LTE area. I'm on 4G pretty much 100% of the time. Router at home is in a bad location compared to where I am (most of the time), and for some reason the wifi at work won't ever sync (icons stay gray).. I still get at least 20 hours with 3 hours of screen on time on the standard battery.

Screenie just now for reference. Only 30m of screen on time.










Taking a look there my phone was awake a lot of the night. No idea why.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

For me the gnex has been a phone that I grow to like _more_ each day.

At first you hear about plastic construction. After using it you realize that it is indeed a well constructed device. You will grow to love how gnex feels in your hand. In reality the design and build quality are first rate. After using gnex for a month you will groan in pain when you see screenshots of gingerbread. ICS is so much more polished.

Then there is the sweet joy of an unlockable boot loader. The EASE of flashing roms and restoring to stock are pure joy.

All is not perfect. After owning moto LTE * side-by-side-simultaneously *with the gnex, the radio reception on moto is superior In my experience. Holds "any" signal better. Granted the gnex really does well, even with a weak signal, it is fast data wise and I have excellent call quality with zero dropped calls. I'm picky about call quality and loved moto for it but the gnex is very good. (Just as long as you don't use speaker phone).

At the end of the day, gnex and ICS is the best phone experience I have ever had and the sammy hardware is nice. Maybe sammy can use some of their cash to learn how to build antennas.... sheesh


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I will press on to score myself a gnex lol. Just wondering what this speaker issue is. I use my phone's speaker like 4 hours a day on my desk at work, is it like pathetically quiet or is it crackly


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

juicy said:


> I will press on to score myself a gnex lol. Just wondering what this speaker issue is. I use my phone's speaker like 4 hours a day on my desk at work, is it like pathetically quiet or is it crackly


Just grab volume+ from the market. You'll be OK.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

juicy said:


> I will press on to score myself a gnex lol. Just wondering what this speaker issue is. I use my phone's speaker like 4 hours a day on my desk at work, is it like pathetically quiet or is it crackly


The speaker phone is usable. Just not loud or very clear. To me the volume alternates between not enough and too distorted. My hearing isn't the greatest. You might be fine.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Soundman said:


> The speaker phone is usable. Just not loud or very clear. To me the volume alternates between not enough and too distorted. My hearing isn't the greatest. You might be fine.


You're hearing isn't the greatest? In that case...I love your username!























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

I came from the bionic to.the nexus and traded it for the resound in less then a week. The battery was horrable even with the extended. The reseption was bad, the difference in battery and reception on the resound is nightand day. The resound has a higher pixle screen and is also unlocked now. I just didn't like anything about the nexus.
Oh and the resound has ics now. Hope this helps

Sent from my Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tl;dr

DO IT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

The only thing that I liked about having a bionic was that some schmuck was willing to buy it from me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Smootee said:


> The only thing that I liked about having a bionic was that some schmuck was willing to buy it from me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol. Let him know that I'll have one for sale, come Tuesday, if he wants another.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Godrik1210 said:


> I came from the bionic to.the nexus and traded it for the resound in less then a week. The battery was horrable even with the extended. The reseption was bad, the difference in battery and reception on the resound is nightand day. The resound has a higher pixle screen and is also unlocked now. I just didn't like anything about the nexus.
> Oh and the resound has ics now. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Rezound using RootzWiki


I couldn't disagree more. The Rezound stock battery is just as bad if not worse than the GNex. The reception is 100% the same and the GNex has a better screen. My wife has the Rezound and it is a nice device but people who say it gets great battery life are fooling themselves or not using their device much. My wife uses hers a LOT and it doesn't get good battery life. Also we always have the same signal strength in the same spots. Also the DPI difference is so minimal no normal human eye can tell the difference. That about covers all the "downsides" lol.


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

Rest assured the username has nothing to do with my profession! But funny nonetheless ehh?



Inkdaddy66 said:


> You're hearing isn't the greatest? In that case...I love your username!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Soundman said:


> Rest assured the username has nothing to do with my profession! But funny nonetheless ehh?


Yup! Gotta love it. It was a good laugh for sure









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm am STILL amazed that people are still bitching about battery life. If it is really that important, buy one of those phones that they sell to aarp members, or get a Zach Morris phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## irb123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yet another bionic refugee, like someone else said, best decision I ever made...outside overcoming my stubborn "I only need a phone to be a phone" and getting my OG droid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Too funny. It appears as if the Bionic boards are experiencing a mass exodus. Devs, and users alike.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

So the deal is on for tuesday afternoon as of right now. Will update with details as they come







))


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

I wouldn't know about 30 hrs of life (I use my gnex too much for that). but I run AOKP with Imoseyon's LeanKernel and InteractiveX governor. I get excellent standby time. 1-5% overnight loss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I switched. Best decision ever over that locked down POS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Also an ex bionic user.so glad I ditched that piece of motorola junk.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hooray! The wife's Nexus arrived today, so I am free from the chains of Motorola. Technically I still own the boat anchor Bionic, but it's no longer active, and I have it on craigslist, so hopefully my fleet will be Motorola-less, soon.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Hooray! The wife's Nexus arrived today, so I am free from the chains of Motorola. Technically I still own the boat anchor Bionic, but it's no longer active, and I have it on craigslist, so hopefully my fleet will be Motorola-less, soon.


Lol. Sold my Bionic to my little brother for 150.00 with accessories, win win.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Sold my Bionic to my little brother for 150.00 with accessories, win win.


Boy, what did he ever do to you?


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Boy, what did he ever do to you?


Lol, He doesn't care about development and what not. Has no idea what rooting is and this will be his first LTE phone. Coming from his incredible he'll be happy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Lol, He doesn't care about development and what not. Has no idea what rooting is and this will be his first LTE phone. Coming from his incredible he'll be happy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I did almost the same thing you did, minus making money off my little brother. I just gave it to him as an xmas gift. His DX was on it's last leg and I wanted the Nexus, so I got it and then gave him the Bionic. He couldn't care less about rooting and hacking, so it is honestly a perfect fit for him. The pentile display doesn't bother him, and he doesn't mind the weight of the extended battery and case on there, so he is fine. However, I, am glad to be out of that locked down anchor of a phone.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just to add to my previous post, I never noticed how heavy that thing really was until I got used to my GNex and then picked up his Bionic, wow it's a big difference.


----------

